
Login with Whatsapp demonstration - bthn
http://login-with-whatsapp.batuhan.org
======
bthn
Hello, I built a tool which uses Whatsapp's qr authentication, you must try
it. It's awesome :P

It's working the same way with Whatsapp Web, you should open your Whatsapp app
and click Whatsapp Web and scan qr. And boom, you are in :)

ps: you should open this page with your computer

------
Padrio
Since you can get complete access to someones WhatsApp account using this QR-
Code, I would not recommend to try this.

~~~
bthn
Yep you are totally right. If you try you will see I'm instantly logging out
after getting phone number

